# Got a problem, Asshole friend spilt booze in my tank !!!&



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

i was havin a party last night, and one of my retarded drunk ass friends spilt a good 20 ounces of taquila in my tank, the tank is super cloudy and my fish were near the top when i got home from work, so im in the process of changing the water right now, im going to do 50% and clean my sponges too. any other suggestions? will they be okay?


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

ALL ur fish died? damn that sucks...dude, kick his ass


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

no no no, they didnt die. they were getting oxygen or something. i just wanna make sure they will be okay.

and if they did die, he would regret it.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

that sucks. good luck man


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

if the tank is cycled...i would literally do a 90% water change ASAP

benficial bacteria is in ur filters and gravel...not in ur water, so it wont hurt ur fish to do a 90% change.....just make sure its good water (conditioned and right temp)

OR

u can do ,

35%, refill....50% then refill....35% then refill...


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

How are they doing now?

How did your friend "spill" tequila in the fish tank? Accident?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

didn't you have a cover one top of your tank?? how the hell he spill it in there. are the fish ok now?? if not let him pay for it.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

did they eat the worm???

i would take the fish out and put them in some sort of holding tank and recycle the tank. we are talking about a high % alcohol not just a beer.

i wouldnt risk it man


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

they seem to be doing okay, i did a 50% change and cleaned my filters. tank got clear for about an hour, now its white cloudy again. like a bateria bloom. so im hoping thats all it is. yea its a high % alc. but u gotta figure, like 1\8th of a gallon of booze, into 150 gallons of water. it would dilute to almost nothing. im gunna do another 60-70% water change tommorow. then go take my water in and get it checked.

i dont have anywhere to put them.

Someone put the bottle ontop of the tank, bottle got knocked over by my drunken retard freind. went bewteen the crack in the glass for the folding lid.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

How does one swill 20 oz's by accident. That's a lot of tequila... or rather, a good start to the night.

And why didn't you do a water change right away? Why'd you wait til the next day when you got home from work?


----------



## steve1337 (Oct 25, 2005)

dude you say that 20oz of liquor was poured into ur tank. You did a 50% water change... So you still got 10oz of liquor in ur tank... I would do something about that...


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

ah man that sucks hope u get it sorted soon and ur fish are ok.


----------



## humpy_3 (Feb 28, 2006)

i would probly beat the sh#t out of him accident or not that is unacceptable id do the 35 50 35 water change like said before and make him help you do it or rather make him do it and you watch and hit him with a stick during the process


----------



## ronnie (Jul 21, 2005)

i wish you didnt clean the filters.

i think the beneficial bacteria will help you out with cleaning the tank.

i would agree with bro dawgz suggestion


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

thats why i have this rule in my house:
Touch my tanks and die!


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

i just rinsed the sponges in tank water, all the bactera stayed.

now im f*cking pissed wake up this morninng, I HAVE 10 f*cking DEAD PIRANHAS !!!

someone is going to die. 10 f*cking dead, all around 8 "


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

ah sh*t that sux, i would seriously beat the hell out of that guy!! pluss make him buy me a new set of p's!!

time to go postal dude!


----------



## oryschakgp (Nov 5, 2005)

shocker45 said:


> i just rinsed the sponges in tank water, all the bactera stayed.
> 
> now im f*cking pissed wake up this morninng, I HAVE 10 f*cking DEAD PIRANHAS !!!
> 
> someone is going to die. 10 f*cking dead, all around 8 "



















That's what i'd do. Sorry to hear about the fish.


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

Well here they are. im still goin ballistic here, not a good way to start the morning.
View attachment 101428


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

THAT IS A f*cking TRAGEDY!!!!!

gimme this guys adress id like to have a word!


----------



## ronnie (Jul 21, 2005)

what a loss

kill your friend!!!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I would just start over on that tank. Then when its ready make your friend buy you new piraya. He won't know the difference.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

b_ack51 said:


> I would just start over on that tank. Then when its ready make your friend buy you new piraya. He won't know the difference.


who wont know the difference?
i would be happy if you killed my reds and bought me new ones. i would want the ones that ive raised, even though theres not too much difference it still would be that same to me!


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

OMFG!!!!Dont go postal untill he forks out the cash!thats like 500$ worth of fish man!!!here anyway.not to mention the time and care.get the cash and then let the fur fly!!


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

no suprise, ethanol is toxic.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Oh no! That is horrible! That's one of the saddest things I've ever seen. They were beautiful reds too.
















Your friend is to blame for this, drunk or not. He needs to understand how important these fish were to you, and how much they were worth and then replace them. Have you talked to him about it yet?
~Taylor~


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

thats gonna be alot of Piranha skulls =(

i told u to do a 90% change bro....

well anyway...gl,, if he doesnt pay, Kick his ass and shatter his balls....


----------



## cory (Jan 31, 2006)

Too late for suggestions but I would have rather done a complete water change and cleaned everything out. P's are hardy but cant handle their liquior. Sorry for your loss. Thats a hard lesson to learn but now you know this person is/was not a friend. Looked like some beautiful fish.


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

def make him pay for ur fish... then hold him under the waterand let the new p's eat his face off lol


----------



## real4skate (Dec 1, 2005)

Damn did you raise these fish from a smaller size cause i dont know what i would do if i put all the time and care into something some drunk would just ruin in a few minutes. If he pays i guess you could start over but i wouldnt let him in my house again. Hope this all washes over and he is a true friend and replaces what he killed.


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

i talked to him, he agreed to pay me for my loss. but still, ive had these guys since they were 3\4 of an inch long.. so its brutal. i dont know what i want to do. im thining about just buying 10 new juvies again. or im looking into snakeheads.

im not sure, he is giving me about $400 so i feel better. now its just the attachment i had to them. its been a shitty year. 1 year ago i almost died in a motorcycle accident. 3 months after my dog of 12 years died. now i lost 10 piranhas. lets hope this year goes a little better.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

for your sake i hope so too. tell your friend hes an asshole!


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

well i guess its time to drain my entire tank, and get a new cycle going. have to start fresh... any suggestions on what to get?? ..


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

get a big manny!


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

id say get a big ol rhom... but looks like a pygo shoal is your thang, id take the 400 and build up a complete shoal with caribe, tern, wild reds and piraya... wont get as many as 10 with the 400 but will be more impressive then just reds imo


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

shocker45 said:


> well i guess its time to drain my entire tank, and get a new cycle going. have to start fresh... any suggestions on what to get?? ..


Talk to George or Pedro to see if they plan on getting any more small cariba soon. Since he is giving you $400 you can afford to start out with a nice young shoal of them, and I think you would really enjoy them. Maybe even mix the shoal up with some piraya and super reds, ternetzis or whatever you please. I just think all species shoals are more impressive.

I say definitely get another shoal though.








~Taylor~


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

cant order from pedro, i already tried. wont ship to me. plus it will cost a small fortune. im not big on the idea of ordering fish, i already got screwed once. i have razortooth aquatics rip me off for $415 one already. so im kinda sketchy of buying without seeing now,


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

damn basttard off with the m f'z head


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Sorry for your loss, man. That really sucks.







But gotta say I saw it coming and was a bit surprised they weren't dead earlier.

But dude, you have no luck AT ALL.

I think it's because you live in Winnipeg and God hates that place.









By the way... Aren't snakeheads illegal all across Canada now?


----------



## angelo (Feb 6, 2006)

damn.... 10 beautiful reds wasted!!!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I knew that was comming, as well if the fish didnt die, it killed any thing helpfull in the tank - all the filter and subtrate. Sucks man sorry to hear that.

On a side note: I dont think $400.00 is enough but maybe it is to you. I say get some carbies and super reds







I say start off @ 3 inches or larger









or get 10 6 inche's however they are $60 each, so as i said $400.00 is not even close to enough cash for the fish man ... sorry.


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

Dont tear down your tank .Just do a total waterchange and buy some goldfish to keep it or see if its still established at all.the tank might still be seeded and up in running again sooner then a tear down.It wouldnt hurt to loose a few feeders.


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

yea. i dont think its enough money either. this is retarded. im so mad. when i get home im going to do a 100% water change and run it for 3-5 days with nothing in the tank. then im going to get some feeders. im going to wait 3-4 weeks before putting anything i care about into the tank. i was thinking about doing 6 caribe. im going to see if i can get some in.

and yea my fish were easily $60 a fish. so realistically he should pay me 600. but i mean i cant really charge him that. thats a lot of coin. he is just lucky he is my friend, otherwise i would break his legs in a heartbeat.

and im not sure on the laws about snakeheads, but i think they would be pretty cool.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Dont worry about the money, tell him that you want / need 600 - 800 and you will even take payments untill paid in full. You had some nice fish totaly sucks!


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

I would not let him get away with paying a cent less than what they are worth. My old roommate unplugged everything that was in my tank for 4 days while I was out of town. Lucky for him, my irritan didnt die, but he got some sh*t his way.


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

Thats a terrible tragedy to lose captive grown reds







sorry for your lost


----------



## DigiDee (Mar 28, 2006)

Wow, I don't think words can describe how sad this is. I have 6 baby reds right now and I don't know what I'd do if any of them were lost. They're like my children.

If I were you, I'd take the $400 and start over. Sometimes the only way to get progress is through destruction. Think of all the things you wanted to do differently with your tank and fish the first time around and make sure they get done this time. This is when you improve upon the past.

Good luck and keep us updated. I, for one, am anxious to see what you decide to do.


----------



## humpy_3 (Feb 28, 2006)

View attachment 101458

that sucks man id make him pay full price friend or not


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

sorry to hear about your luck.

you should have moved them to a holding tank with new water and did a total recycle on the tank like i mentioned. like i said b4 you are dealing with a very high percentage of booze, not just a bit of watered down beer.

try this with a few or all of the dead ones if ya want. youve got lots to practice with.

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=116108


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

Damn man, that's got to be the worst Piranha story I have ever heard! Sorry about your loss!!









That is exactly why no one is allowed near my tanks when we are drinking!


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

yea im going to try and get more money out of him. this is brutal. and as far as moving them into a holding tank. i have nothing to move them into, i have a little 10 gallon. they would not last 8 hours in there.

well hopefully now i can get some caribe like i originally wanted.


----------



## Xantarc (May 25, 2004)

i had carbies they kicked ass so you should have fun wtih them but just the fish alone are worth more then 400 but you also gotta factor in the time and dedication that you put out to get them that big... NOT only that food isnt free think about how much it cost to raise those guys .. my bad bro but i would of layed his ass out i dont give a f*ck if hes my friend if he was a true friend then he would accept the fact taht i beat the living sh*t out of him once and forgive me and then maybe ill forgive him


----------



## kelrx8 (Apr 1, 2006)

i would try some caribe or wild red's


----------



## markcus (Mar 16, 2006)

son of a b!!!!!!!!!! pour tequila on him and burn ur friend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

shocker45 said:


> i talked to him, he agreed to pay me for my loss. but still, ive had these guys since they were 3\4 of an inch long.. so its brutal. i dont know what i want to do. im thining about just buying 10 new juvies again. or im looking into snakeheads.
> 
> im not sure, he is giving me about $400 so i feel better. now its just the attachment i had to them. its been a shitty year. 1 year ago i almost died in a motorcycle accident. 3 months after my dog of 12 years died. now i lost 10 piranhas. lets hope this year goes a little better.


Sorry to hear all that man, but don't worry everything will get better. Trust me.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

mori0174 said:


> I would not let him get away with paying a cent less than what they are worth. My old roommate unplugged everything that was in my tank for 4 days while I was out of town. Lucky for him, my irritan didnt die, but he got some sh*t his way.


I agree - friend or no friend, the person who kills my fish will have to repay them, to the very last penny (even if it means he has to sell some of his own precious belongings).
And if not, I'd be responsible for a hospital bill of at least equal value of the fish that person killed (probably more, though).

I'm sorry about this tragedy, man - they were stunning Reds








I hope that from this year on life will treat you better - the the least you deserve after the ordeals you went through...


----------



## piranha065 (Mar 24, 2006)

sorry for your loss. i just got started in the p hobby and would freak out if someone "accidently" killed any of my pets. i don't think that it was an accident though. you get a bunch of people partying it up with hard liquor ,or any liqour for that matter, and someone is bound to say " let's see if the fish will get drunk". i've partied as much as the next guy, maybe even more, and aside from fish, i'm pretty sure i've given somebody's pet some liquor or bong hit just to see them get lit. make this dude pay you alot more than what he gave you because if you have had them for a long time, no amount of cash can replace the amount of time and caring that you have given to your ps. they looked very nice and hopefully this won't discourage you from starting up again. good luck


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

im still trying to figure out how in the hell someone can "accidentally spill" 20 oz of tequilla. knokcing over a shot glass i can see, ut thats like what a hlaf oz. even if the bottle was knocked over and someone picked it up quick, that would only be like 2-5 oz MAX i owould think.

that sucks man...gl


----------



## HomeRecker3 (Jan 18, 2006)

just pour 20oz of Jack down his throat and see what he thinks. Sorry to hear about your fish


----------



## sassyO (Jan 30, 2006)

My son says "some people are alive cause it is illegal to kill them" think about it I live with the kid. 
At least you don't live with the guy who did this. I would have a hard time talking to him never mind making him pay....I hope he realizes the damage he has done.


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

he used to be my roomate 2 years ago. my tank is still cloudy, i did a 100% change yesterday and am just running my filters. when it clears up im going to get some feeders and start the process all over...


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

hold on it was 1/8 of a fifth? thats not 20 oz .. but either way it was enough to kill the fish that sucks man..

reminds me of when i gave my beta a drink of vodka thing lived trough anything damn thing was a trooper. we also sprayed the top of his bowlwith colgne and lit the thing on fire! it was sweet. none of that killed the lil bastard oh he was a cool fish.. till he met my reds even then lived for a long ass time .


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

slckr69 said:


> hold on it was 1/8 of a fifth? thats not 20 oz .. but either way it was enough to kill the fish that sucks man..
> 
> *reminds me of when i gave my beta a drink of vodka thing lived trough anything damn thing was a trooper. we also sprayed the top of his bowlwith colgne and lit the thing on fire! it was sweet. none of that killed the lil bastard oh he was a cool fish.. till he met my reds even then lived for a long ass time .*


That is horrible.


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

u can find lots of cheap if not give away ps on here just keep building back up and you might get more than 400 out of the 400


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

slckr69 said:


> hold on it was 1/8 of a fifth? thats not 20 oz .. but either way it was enough to kill the fish that sucks man..
> 
> reminds me of when i gave my beta a drink of vodka thing lived trough anything damn thing was a trooper. we also sprayed the top of his bowlwith colgne and lit the thing on fire! it was sweet. none of that killed the lil bastard oh he was a cool fish.. till he met my reds even then lived for a long ass time .


yea, ur kinda fckn retarded....


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

all i have to say is what type of friend would do that...even if my friends are intoxicated they know not to f*ck with my tanks.......I think if u were paid $1000 it still wouldn't be enuff money...they're priceless....like you said u raised em ever since they were the size of a dime, so it's basically like raising ur own children because of all the time it requires to care and raise them....Sorry to hear bout the loss.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

sh*t man, that really sucks seeing all those awesome reds wiped out like that is a horrible site wish you the best..I would get Piranhas again maybe try Different species this time or if you cant afford it go with reds just get something you like..Dam reminds me of my baby caribes that died.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

slckr69 said:


> hold on it was 1/8 of a fifth? thats not 20 oz .. but either way it was enough to kill the fish that sucks man..
> 
> reminds me of when i gave my beta a drink of vodka thing lived trough anything damn thing was a trooper. we also sprayed the top of his bowlwith colgne and lit the thing on fire! it was sweet. none of that killed the lil bastard oh he was a cool fish.. till he met my reds even then lived for a long ass time .












ur a dick.


----------



## Juggalo (Mar 1, 2006)

black_piranha said:


> Well here they are. im still goin ballistic here, not a good way to start the morning.
> View attachment 101428


sorry about your loss brother....


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

alright guys. i bought some snakeheads !!!!

i got 6 Red Snakeheads, around 3-5" and yes i know they're gunna get huge. my friend wants two, and im keeping two. then i will take the 2 i dont like back to the store. it was only an extra $20 to take all 6. so i did that.


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

shocker45 said:


> alright guys. i bought some snakeheads !!!!
> 
> i got 6 Red Snakeheads, around 3-5" and yes i know they're gunna get huge. my friend wants two, and im keeping two. then i will take the 2 i dont like back to the store. it was only an extra $20 to take all 6. so i did that.


Nice! Got any pics?


----------



## Juggalo (Mar 1, 2006)

PICS!!!!!


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

snakeheads, pics man pics :nod:


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

alright here they are, go to this link i have pics up
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=118899


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

nice SH's...wish i had some


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

are they active fish? right now theyve been sittin in 1 spot for quite a while.


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

on the pic there is a plastic cup on top of the tank. I hope that is not alcohol. I would hate to see the same shiz happen to those SH's. Man by the way sorry for the loss!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

shocker45 said:


> are they active fish? right now theyve been sittin in 1 spot for quite a while.


ive only owned one and it sat still most of the time, get some small fast fish. my snakehead would chase feeders 4 ever!


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

Curley said:


> on the pic there is a plastic cup on top of the tank. I hope that is not alcohol. I would hate to see the same shiz happen to those SH's. Man by the way sorry for the loss!


haha nah, thats what i use to thaw out bloodworms and smels n sh*t. with tank water.


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

Nice Snakeheads! Man, I'm loving your light!!


----------



## cory (Jan 31, 2006)

How about running this through home owners insurance?????


----------



## Juggalo (Mar 1, 2006)

Is there a state list of where snakeheads are legal and illegal?


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

not worth it to go through home insurance, deductable is $500 then my rates go up. so. oh well

i came out of this okay, i paid next to nothing for my snakeheads, and i LOVE THEM. i thought piranhas were cool, these guys are 10x better, constantly swimming, already eating aggressivly. chasing fingers, not shy at all. never hide, come right up to the tank when u stand there. as soon as i start pouring there food in, they are there waiting for it. its super cool. im very happy with my purchase


----------

